# MR814v2 Konfigurationsproblem



## SIYE (8. November 2004)

Hallo,
 habe mir im Titel angegebenem Router von Netgear angeschafft. Normalerweise komm ich mit Netzwerken gut klar, nun stehe ich aber vor folgendem Problem:
 Ich habe alles soweit angeschlossen und empfange mit meiner WLAN Karte vom Intel auch Signale vom Router, aber ich kann ihn nicht konfigurieren, nicht einmal anpingen (habe auch eine Kabelverbindung hergestellt). Ich dachte zuerst, dass die IP nicht stimmt (habe ihn gebraucht gekauft) und habe daher einen Systemreset durchgeführt (mit dem kleinen Knopf am Gehäuse). Nun sollte er auf jeden Fall unter der Standard IP anzusprechen sein, ist er aber trotzdem nicht!
 Ich stehe hier echt vor einem Rätsel. Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen!
 Danke schon mal!


----------



## Ben Ben (9. November 2004)

Hat dieser Reset auch wirklich gefruchtet (siehe Blinken der enstprechenden LEDs etc), denn bei nem Bekannten hatte ichdas Prob, dass man den Vorgang bei einem Netgear gerät x-mal durchführen musste bis es geklappt hat.
Ansonsten stimmt Netzmaske und co, deiner IP?
Im zweifelsfall würde ich ihn neben den Rechner stellen und versuchen per LAN-Verbindung (wenn möglich) zu konfigurieren...


----------



## SIYE (9. November 2004)

hab alles auf automatisch, also DHCP.
 kann es an zonealarm liegen? habs zwar auch schon ausgeschaltet gehabt, aber man weiß ja nie! ich habe die ganze zeit auch ein LAN kabel dran


----------



## SIYE (9. November 2004)

alles klar,
 hat sich erledigt, hab nen ip scanner runtergeladen, der hat mir die ip rausgesucht und dann konnte ich ihn auch anpingen...aber warum dieser reset knopf nicht richtig funktioniert, is ne sauerei...


----------



## Ben Ben (10. November 2004)

Hast du ihn auch so "betätigt" wie es die Anleitung vorsieht?
Mag dumm klingtn, aber manche drücken ihn einfach nur 30 sekunden weil es be gerät A klappt, gerät B hätte es aber gerne erst ohne Netzstrom (Knopf halten), dann Netzstrom rein und noch 10sec halten etc....


----------

